# Guerlain Insolence



## KAIA (Dec 30, 2006)

What Do You Guys Think?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 30, 2006)

it's very sweet, and thought it's a million times better than Shalimar (YUCK) it still seems old ladyish to me, even though more younger women buy it.  I dunno...it's not my fave!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 3, 2010)

One of my favourites! Insolence is a grown up scent with a young twist. It lasts ALL day. It's very strong so make sure you don't spray too much. If you love violets/berries, you'll love Insolence.

THanks for reminding me about it, I might wear it tomorrow!


----------

